# Help Router Table assembly



## darrell0555 (Nov 25, 2007)

Help:

I have a Craftsman fixed based router model 315.245000 2HP 9A
I received this for Xmas 3-4 years ago and haven't used it much. I also received a router base the following year. I am now trying to assemble the router onto the base of the table and the holes don't line up. I also have a Craftsman Talbe saw with what appear to be a mounting location for a router and once again the holes don't line up on it either. The hole pattern on the talbe saw and router base look the same. Do I need an adapter plate or does my router not work with a table?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Darrell,

not knowing what your table or your table saw extension look like, chances are you'll have to drill new mounting holes.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi again, Darrell -
How many holes in the table and the router base? and how far apart are they?
Roger


----------

